# Pioneer Sound Build-Off Site is Live



## pioneer_atomic (Jul 9, 2010)

Pioneer’s Car Electronics Department recently launched a new micro-site packed with photos and video from their fourth annual Pioneer Sound Build-Off competition held in La Quinta, Calif. Take a look: Pioneer USA - Home.

The competition saw Cartronics of Santa Rosa, Calif., win the grand prize of $10,000 and the esteemed title of 2010 Pioneer Sound Build-Off Champion over 11 other top car audio and electronics installers from across the nation who utilized Pioneer’s reference quality Stage 4 car audio components devoted to the pure reproduction of sound. 

The site features photos and video from all the competitors’ incredible installation projects. Please feel free to cover the site or embed the video contents, and let me know if you’re interested in speaking with Ted Cardenas, Director of Marketing, Pioneer Car Electronics Division, about the event and/or Stage 4 audio system.


----------

